# 5c Collets And Tool Post Grinder.



## vincent52100 (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi All. Been a while since I posted. Been busy with a couple vintage 
Honda motorcycles. Was able to use my Logan 200 to make some special pieces.Anyway, am trying to get back to teaching myself. There are a couple items that I got with my lathe that I thought I might sell but figured if I did I would wish I didn't. I've attached some pics of what I have. Being new I'm not sure what they would be used for and if I should keep them. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 22, 2016)

Sale tools!  You have it all wrong.  We buy tools never sale.   If you sale those this will be you.


----------



## vincent52100 (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## toolroom (Jan 22, 2016)

Vincent,
     If you split things up...I would love to procure the 5C collet set. I know most members already have the collets but I really need some.
Many thanks in advance
toolroom


----------



## David VanNorman (Jan 22, 2016)

You have the collet  chuck but I don't see a draw bar. What type of system is it? If I had what you have here I would hold on to it. As you learn you will find things you can use them  for . You already paid for them.


----------



## chips&more (Jan 22, 2016)

I would not sell any tools. The hex and square collet blocks look like the only thing pictured that is not lathe related…Dave.


----------



## Rick Leslie (Jan 22, 2016)

Ditto. Keep 'em. Collet chucks come in handy on a lathe. The items appear to be (in order):
1) Collet chuck.
2) Hex and square collet closers.
3) Collet work stop.
4) Collets.
5, 6, 7) Really nice tool post grinder. 

Check Youtube (Tubalcane) for some really good videos on lathe  (and other machinery) operation. There should be videos on collet chuck and grinder use.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jan 22, 2016)

That is a spindle mounted collet chuck.  I presume you would need to get (or make) an adapter plate for mounting this to your spindle.  I recently completed this same task.  The picture does not show the tightening key holes.  My chuck came to me (from an auction) with no chuck key - last week end I finished a couple keys (one a normal length, one a stubby which spins nicely - there being many cranks to pull the collet in).  That picture of the large face collet is a soft collet that you would shim open and bore to size for that special job.

For small jobs, collets are quite nice.  My experience is that a spindle mounted collet chuck is nicer than an adapter sleeve and drawbar for a lathe that does not have an extended spindle nose.  My smaller lathe has the C5 taper right in the spindle and came to me with a factory drawbar - it has the spindle several inches out over the bed.  With my bigger lathe (that I use the collet chuck on) I would have to hang the compound rest or tool out to keep the saddle wings from hitting the gear box.


----------



## vincent52100 (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks for the info! I'm going o keep them and learn to use them.


----------



## rgray (Jan 23, 2016)

vincent52100 said:


> Thanks for the info! I'm going o keep them and learn to use them.



Good plan. That tool post grinder is worth some money. See them on ebay bringing over $600.00


----------



## r.vial (Feb 12, 2016)

Don't know if this is the right place.to post this if not I'm sorry I am just getting back in to machining my dad.showed me a lil back when I was a.kid but I have a van Norman mill #12 good old iron but dam I can't find any collets for it in 5v and I know I know Hardings sale them but guys come on were all the lil man why in the.world would I give 120 to 175 to the big man when I can ask here the working man to see if they can mill me.a.few at a working mans price 

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 13, 2016)

vincent52100 said:


> Thanks for the info! I'm going o keep them and learn to use them.



You will find that all those tools will come in handy at times. I know because I have wished I had a few of those tools a few times.  

I am currently trying to straighten up my shop area so I can find things to trade for stuff I can use.


----------



## TommyD (Feb 13, 2016)

Be VERY careful you don't swap placement of drive pulleys on the Themac toolpost grinder, if you put them opposite, spindle/motor, the spindle turns at such a high rpm that the grinding wheel WILL shatter and the shrapnel WILL cause serious injury. We had a guy that did our grinding of tool parts on one of these, we made bearing seals so there was a LOT of round work. Anyhow, one day he messes up with the pulleys on the grinder with a 3" cup wheel. I was a half dozen lathes away from him and heard the Themac start up, whine at an ungawdly speed and the wheel shatter with a blast that sounded like a gunshot. Shrapnel sprayed for 30 feet. We ALWAYS stood off to the side when srarting these things up, just in case. Wheels CAN be cracked in shipping, we used to sound all our bigger wheels by lightly 'dinging' them with a wrench, if you hear a sound like a bell you were gtg. If it made a 'clunk' type noise there was a problem with the wheel and we would take a hammer to it so it never got used.

If you use the Themac, cover your bed ways with cloth or something that will pick up the grinding grit, we were grinding 60-62 Rc tool steel so the grit will EASILY score your bed ways.

Dress the wheel using a diamond in your tailstock, wheeling it in and out to face your wheel then use a Norbide stick or a mounted diamond to make relief on the face of the wheel, leaving a small flat on the wheel left by the diamond in the tailstock. You only want a little land on the wheel to do the cutting.


----------



## tmarks11 (Feb 20, 2016)

I would keep the 5C chuck an collets if I were you. Very handy with lathe work, couldn't image going without them.  Good collets cost $$$.


----------



## jpfabricator (Feb 20, 2016)

If you have vintage motorcycles you will at one time or another need unobtainable vintage bolts.
The collet chuck will make production runs E-Z-P-Z.
I have been looking for a 5c collet set myself, and today did some horse trading for some, minus the horse.
For a comparison it would cost about $350 to $400 to replace all the 5c stuff with ci-com parts.
Hold on too them.


Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## vincent52100 (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks!Got my  chuck mounted and it works great. Glad I kept them.


----------



## FLguy (Feb 27, 2016)

When you start using those 5C collets you'll most likely enjoy and wounder why you didn't have and use them before. I just received 30 used Hardinge 5c collets that are darn nice for $175.00. Enjoy !!


----------

